# anyone used oxyfresh?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

After going to the vet for a yearly checkup, my vet recommended Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene Solution to help with some tartar problems. We are getting a cleaning in two weeks but i was wondering about this for the future, anyone use this?


----------

